
Ask HN: What's to like/dislike about MLT framework? (non-linear video-editing) - allanbreyes
There seems to be vocal opinions[0] on scalability&#x2F;stability issues with MLT[1], which powers a fair number of OSS video-editing applications like Shotcut, OpenShot, Kdenlive, Flowblade, etc. I&#x27;ve enjoyed using it, and haven&#x27;t personally seen any scalability issues. Am I missing something? Is there something &quot;wrong&quot; or limiting with MLT for particularly large projects? Or, are these issues more related to the applications and implementations? Save for MLT, what other options are out there?<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16280788<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mltframework.org
======
allanbreyes
Clickable links:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16280788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16280788)

\- [https://www.mltframework.org](https://www.mltframework.org)

